# feeding costs



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Im gonna be building a 150 and i'm gonna be putting 4 sr, 4 cariba, and 2 ternz in and i was wondering how much the feeding cost is gonna be for that many pygos, i know it wont be too bad when theyre young and around 2" but what about when they start gettting big.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If you find some deals at supermarket on shrimp, fish and lean stewing beef you are looking at about 10 to 20 bucks a week.
I have 12 and they aren't that big yet, and they are eating 10 bucks a week in seafood.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

man thats pretty spendy, but i should be able to do it itll be worth it


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

or you could breed feeders maybe?.......im not 2 sure about that tho lol.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

well, actually i do have to make a water pond in my backyard, its gonna suck my ground is pure rock after about an inch, but i could just throw lots of rosies or goldfish in there, theyd probably eat em.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

If you go to a meat packing plant or a slaughterhouse you can get Large boxes of meat scraps for 2 or 3 dollars


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Beefheart is less than $1 per pound. Nutritous, delicous, and cheap!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

can i get beefheart at a grocery store or do i need to find a slaughterhouse.


----------



## Blaze1 (Aug 16, 2003)

I think most of meats we get from grocery store contains preservetivs except seefood. Which is not good for any P's.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

10-20$ A WEEK AHAH GOOD LORD! rich boy ahah 1$ a whole beef heart about 4$ big ass bag of shrimp and dat shitll last for a long ass time eh


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I asked the guys at my local Kroger about getting beefheart and they said it's 1 dollar/pound and you just have to order it. Then they'll send it with the next meat shipment to your local Kroger for you to pick up.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Kroger and dillons are the same store so i can probably do that.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Blaze1 said:


> I think most of meats we get from grocery store contains preservetivs except seefood. Which is not good for any P's.


 as long as they are just slabs of meat and not dressed in anything then there are no preservatives to worry about.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I spent $13 last night on 2 bags of shrimp (100-120 cnt) and a bag of smelt (50 cnt) this will last me a month for 23 fish, fed 1 piece/day.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No more than $15 monthly...







!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Best food to feed is usually from buying at your local butcher and buying raw foods. It'll help your Ps in the long run as well as help your wallet.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

My local Meijer store sells whole beefheats.

-ttldnial


----------

